

Lambda calculus with Church encoding in C - protopete
https://github.com/peberlein/c_lambda_calculus

======
ssdsa
Wow, that is really impressive! Unfortunately, this means lots of work for the
C preprocessor (and the C compiler, then) at compile time. But it's cool that
it works this way at all.

